# Wie vergebt Ihr Anlagen-/Ortskennung?



## sk1rie (14 Juli 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

mich würde mal interessieren, nach welchem Schema Ihr Anlagen-/Ortskennung im Schaltplan festlegt.

Konkret würde mich interessieren, welche Anlage/Ort Eure SPS-Übersicht, Schrankaufbau, Kabelliste, Materialliste, usw. bekommt, wie Ihr die tatsächlichen Schaltplanseiten einordnet und in welcher Reihenfolge Ihr diese Sachen anordnet.

Wenn ich mir das EPLAN Demoprojekt anschaue, kann ich da kaum ein System dahinter erkennen. 
Aber einer vom Consulting hat mir mal gesagt, dass der Schaltplan nicht nur erdacht ist, sondern dass es irgendwo tatsächlich so eine (ähnliche) Anlage gibt.

Ich wollte mal ein wenig System in unsere Projekte bringen, aber die Meinungen gehen bei uns sehr weit auseinander. Zumal diejenigen, die das Ganze mal verbrochen haben, schon lange nicht mehr in der Firma sind.

Für ein paar kreative Meinungen und Ideen wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Paule (14 Juli 2011)

Dazu gab es hier schon mal eine Umfrage:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=29212&highlight=Kennzeichnung


----------



## sk1rie (15 Juli 2011)

Hallo Paule,

danke für den Link. Hab mir das alles mal durchgelesen, aber so ganz beantwortet es meine Frage eigentlich nicht, denn es geht ja nur um Sensoren/Aktoren.
Mich Interessiert aber vielmehr das Ganzer drumherum.


----------



## Wignatz (15 Juli 2011)

Moin.

Ich denke mal das kommt ganz drauf an was für Maschinen/Anlagen ihr habt bzw wieviele.

Wir haben z.B. nur eine Maschine mit einem Schaltschrank. Dort benutze ich keine Anlage/Ort etc. sondern die Gesamtnummerierung.

Das heist:
Die Bauteile auf Schaltplanseite 3 heißen dann auch 3K1 oder 3W1 etc.
Bei uns ist das Deckblatt Seite 1, Inhaltsverzeichniss Seite 2 und dann kommt erst der  eigentliche Schaltplan.

Wenn du jetzt natürlich eine Anlage hast mit mehreren Bereichen/Schaltschränken, dann musst du natürlich die Strukturen verwenden sonst blickst du ja nicht mehr durch .

Habt ihr z.B. an einer Anlage irgendwo einen extra Schaltschrank für eine Motoransteuerung etc. dann würde das vll. so aussehen:
+SCH1-M1

+SCH1 = Schaltschrank 1 und dann M1 für Motor 1 oder so.

Was auch gerne gemacht wird ist =REPORT+KLP und dann kommen die ganzen Seiten des Klemmenplans.
Das sieht dann im Eplan so aus:
=REPORT
  -->+KLP
       --->1 Klemmenplan xyz
       --->2 Klemmenplan xyz
       --->3 ...
       --->...

Gruß


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Juli 2011)

Betriebsmittel endsprechend des Blattes zu vergeben, ist absoluter Käse, wenn
ein Betriebsmittel mal über mehrere Blätter geht oder mal etwas verschoben 
werden muss, damit ein Schaltplan lesbar bleibt, kratzt ihr dann die Etiketten
von den Betriebsmiiteln?  
Sinnvoller ist es sich ordentliche Funktionsgruppen zu erstellen, dann kann ein
Schaltplan wie ein Buch in mehre Kapitel endsprechend dieser Gruppen unter-
teilt werden und liest sich dann auch wie ein Buch. Änderungen und Erweiterungen 
Können dann leichter und übersichtlicher erstellt werden.


----------



## sk1rie (15 Juli 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Betriebsmittel endsprechend des Blattes zu vergeben, ist absoluter Käse, wenn
> ein Betriebsmittel mal über mehrere Blätter geht oder mal etwas verschoben
> werden muss, damit ein Schaltplan lesbar bleibt, kratzt ihr dann die Etiketten
> von den Betriebsmiiteln?
> ...




Ich bin da ähnlicher Meinung, aber aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass es weitaus einfacher ist, etwas im Schaltplan zu finden, wenn die Seite im BMK vorkommt.

Ohne Seitenbezeichnung reißen mir die Monteure den Kopf runter und verschoben wird bei uns selten. Obwohl ich das wirklich manchmal gern machen würde. Sieht halt komisch aus, wenn man 10 Motorabgänge hat, dann kommt jede Menge Steuerung und dann ein nachgerüsteter Motorabgang, obwohl die Bauteile ja körperlich neben den anderen sind.

Nutzt eigentlich niemand von Euch so eine merkwürdige Struktur wie im EPLAN Demo-Projekt?


----------



## MSB (15 Juli 2011)

Die 61346 lässt dir eigentlich viele bis unendlich viele Möglichkeiten zur sinnvollen oder auch sinnlosen Struckturierung deiner Maschine/Anlage.

Hier ein Dokument von Aucotec, welche die Möglichkeiten bis zum Exzess darstellt:
http://www.aucotec.com/files/dl/ruplan/documentation/neue_normen.pdf

Du kannst also Ortsaspekte auf Konzernebene bilden
+Kontinent.Land.Stadt.Stadtteil.Straße.Werk.Stockwerk.Raum.Schaltschrank

Du kannst Funktionsaspekte definieren z.B.:
=F1 = Schützen Kurzschluss
=F2 = Schützen Überlast
=F3 = Schützen Kurzschluss/Überlast

=E1 = Heizung
=E2 = Beleuchtung
=E3 = Steckdosen
...

Natürlich gibt es dann noch den üblichen Produktaspekt = Betriebsmittel
-S1 -P2 ...

Kurzum die Möglichkeiten sind schier endlos, und durchaus nicht jede Variante ist auf jede Branche/Anwendung anzuwenden.

Helmut schreibt aus der Sicht einer Maschine, also ganz klassischer Maschinenbau,
der andere vielleicht aus der Sicht der Prozessindustrie.

Im Prinzip kannst du also soweit struckturieren,
bis du für jedes Betriebsmittel ein DinA4 Blatt ranpappen musst ...

Insofern musst du selbst im Rahmen der Norm den für euch günstigsten Weg finden.
Warum du im EPLAN Projekt kein System erkennst dürfte in erster Linie daran liegen,
das du = / + als Anlage und Ort bezeichnest.
= entspricht Funktionsaspekten, also z.B. auch den von Helmut angesprochenen Funktionsgruppen

Mfg
Manuel

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Wignatz (15 Juli 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Betriebsmittel endsprechend des Blattes zu vergeben, ist absoluter Käse, wenn
> ein Betriebsmittel mal über mehrere Blätter geht oder mal etwas verschoben
> werden muss, damit ein Schaltplan lesbar bleibt, kratzt ihr dann die Etiketten
> von den Betriebsmiiteln?
> ...



Klar sind hier gewisse räumliche Grenzen gesetzt aber so ein Käse ist das trotzdem nicht. Wir haben ja nur maximal 100 Seiten Schaltplan und dann ist das eine ungemein einfache Art für den Elektriker den Überblick zu behalten.
Wenn BMKs über mehrere Seiten gehen gibts ja die Querverweise und wenn du auf einer Seite ein BMK verschieben musst...geschieht das meist über einen Pfad hinaus. Dann heist das nicht mehr 3K1 sondern 3K4 oder so und du musst die Etiketten eh ändern . Das kommt aber bei uns kaum vor.

@sk1rie:
Was für Anlagen habt ihr bzw. welcher Umfang beträgt den so ein Schaltplan bei euch?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Juli 2011)

Wignatz schrieb:


> Klar sind hier gewisse räumliche Grenzen gesetzt aber so ein Käse ist das trotzdem nicht. Wir haben ja nur maximal 100 Seiten Schaltplan und dann ist das eine ungemein einfache Art für den Elektriker den Überblick zu behalten.
> Wenn BMKs über mehrere Seiten gehen gibts ja die Querverweise und wenn du auf einer Seite ein BMK verschieben musst...geschieht das meist über einen Pfad hinaus. Dann heist das nicht mehr 3K1 sondern 3K4 oder so und du musst die Etiketten eh ändern . Das kommt aber bei uns kaum vor.
> 
> @sk1rie:
> Was für Anlagen habt ihr bzw. welcher Umfang beträgt den so ein Schaltplan bei euch?



Bei der Vorgehensweise bekomme ich die 
Krise, selbst bei einen Schaltplan von nur
5 Blättern kann man so etwas vergessen. 
Also wie schon so oft von mir beschrieben 
Teilen wir unsere Maschine oder Anlage in 
Funktionalitäten ein, als Beispiel:

```
001 - allgemeiner Teil
002 - Stör und Betriebsmeldungen
004 - Transport
...
...
051 - Höhenverstellung
061 - Breitenverstellung
...
...
111 - Fräsen XY
112 - Fräsen YX
...
...
usw
```

Der Vorteil bei der ganzen Sache ist das
die Leute, die damit später Arbeiten müssen
die Gruppen Kennzeichnung auswendig 
können und somit häufig auf dem Schaltplan
verzichten können.


----------



## Wignatz (15 Juli 2011)

Wie sieht das bei dir dann im Schaltplan aus? Und was passiert da wenn ein BMK geändert/verschoben wird?

Also wie gesagt das ist Abhängig wie groß dein Schaltschrank/Anlage ist!
Das Prinzip funktioniert bei uns gut und kommt auch bei den Servicetechniker/Kunden gut an.
Siehe Anhang


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 Juli 2011)

BMK bezeichnung bleibt doch immer gleich das ist doch der Vorteil. 
Unsere Pläne gehen von 1 bis 600 Blatt.


----------



## moeins (10 November 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Betriebsmittel endsprechend des Blattes zu vergeben, ist absoluter Käse, wenn
> ein Betriebsmittel mal über mehrere Blätter geht oder mal etwas verschoben
> werden muss, damit ein Schaltplan lesbar bleibt, kratzt ihr dann die Etiketten
> von den Betriebsmiiteln?



Aus 20 jähriger Erfahrung im Industriebereich sind die meisten "Standard" Elektriker überfordert wenn man Schaltpläne mit Anlagen und Ortkennzeichen verwendet. Das mag in großen Firmen noch funktionieren wo jeder Elektriker seine Fachgebiete hat, aber im Normalfall ist das Bauteil wesentlich schneller zu finden wenn die Seitenzahl vorangestellt ist.
 Wenn ich Bauteile mit Haupt und Nebenelementen (Schütze etc.) habe, werden die Hauptelemente mit der Seitenzahl beziffert, die Nebenelemente haben ja einen Querverweis.
Beim Verschieben auf eine andere Seite wird halt eine neue Nummer auf das Bauteil geklebt.

In großen Anlagen sieht das halt so aus +Ortsbezeichnung-523K4 wobei die 523 die Seitenzahl ist. Müssen Seiten in einen Anlagenteil hineingefügt werden, kann man entweder Unterseiten anlegen oder die bereits bei der Projektierung angelegten Leerseiten nutzen.

PS: Ich habe ganz selten mal einen Elektriker gesehen der ins Inhaltsverzeichnis geschaut hat ;-)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 November 2011)

Wir brauchen kein Inhaltsverzeichnis und ich bleibe dabei, BMK anhand von Seitenzahlen aufzubauen
ist Schwachsinn. Wenn der "Standard" Elektriker, dieses nicht durchblickt, soll er nicht an der Maschine
herumfumeln und lieber weiter Rillen kloppen und den Altgesellen Gips an die Hacken schmieren.

Im übrigen gehöre ich zu der Orangen Montage Tafel Fraktion, bin also auch weit über 20 Jahre im Geschäft.
Deshalb darfst du meinen Standpunkt auch gerne als Altersstarsinn bezeichenen.


----------



## moeins (10 November 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wir brauchen kein Inhaltsverzeichnis und ich bleibe dabei, BMK anhand von Seitenzahlen aufzubauen
> ist Schwachsinn. Wenn der "Standard" Elektriker, dieses nicht durchblickt, soll er nicht an der Maschine
> herumfumeln und lieber weiter Rillen kloppen und den Altgesellen Gips an die Hacken schmieren.



Ich finde, daß das Ausbildungs-Niveau in diesem Bereich in den letzten Jahren deutlich gesunken ist. Ein guter Betriebselektriker von damals könnte heute problemlos als Techniker oder Ingenieur arbeiten, sage ich mal so salopp. Heute wird doch jeder eingestellt, der mal grade den Unterschied zwischen Strom und Spannung kennt


----------



## sk1rie (10 November 2011)

moeins schrieb:


> Heute wird doch jeder eingestellt, der mal grade den Unterschied zwischen Strom und Spannung kennt



Das ist bei uns überhaupt nicht der Fall. Deswegen sind Überstunden auch an der Tagesordnung. In den anderen Punkten muss ich Dir vollkommen Recht geben. Ich habe mal eine Bestandsanlage umgerüstet und programmiert, deren Betriebselektriker echt was drauf hatten. Die haben nach nem Ausfall der S5-Steuerung kurzerhand den gesamten Betrieb mit einer Moeller-CoDeSys-Garagentorsteuerung aufrecht erhalten


----------



## IBFS (10 November 2011)

moeins schrieb:


> ......., aber im Normalfall ist das Bauteil wesentlich schneller zu finden wenn die Seitenzahl vorangestellt ist.
> 
> ........sieht das halt so aus +Ortsbezeichnung-523K4 wobei die 523 die Seitenzahl ist. ....



Ich dachte im Jahre 2011 würden wir langsam nicht mehr in Höhlen wohnen...

Ich finde es fürchterlich, wenn man sich ständig auf primitiv gestickte EPläne herunterhandeln lässt,
nur weil der Ausbildungsgrad der Beteiligten immer mehr zu wünschen übrig lässt.

Da kann man gleich die Pläne mit Paint malen (..... nach Zahlen).


Also im Ernst,

eine ordentliche Anlagen - Orts - Bauteilstruktur hat den großen Vorteil, dass man Anlagenteile,
so wie es jeder normale Konstrukteur in der KK-Abteilung macht,  wiederverwenden kann, ohne
sämtliche Bauteile umzunummerieren. Man sollte ja auch an die SPS-Programmierer denken, die
bei jedem Einfügen einer Seite alle betreffenden Symbole nachziehen müssen.

Auch ist es eine absolute Unsitte, alle Seiten nach dem Abschluss der EPlanung lückenlos
durchnummerieren. Viel Spass bei der späteren 1. Revision (habe ich alles schon gesehen)

Richtig edel ist die KKS-Bezeichungsnotation. Jeder Bereich ist einzeln von 1 - x durchnummeriert,
sodass man einzelne Teile verschiedenen Bearbeitern oder "Verdrahtern" geben kann ohne das
später ein Chaos entsteht. 

 Aber das muß am Ende jeder selber wissen.

Frank


----------



## Tommi (10 November 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Deshalb darfst du meinen Standpunkt auch gerne als Altersstarsinn bezeichenen.



Nun gib mal nicht so an, Du junger Spund *ROFL*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 November 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> Nun gib mal nicht so an, Du junger Spund *ROFL*



Danke für die Blumen


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 November 2011)

moeins schrieb:


> Aus 20 jähriger Erfahrung im Industriebereich sind die meisten "Standard" Elektriker überfordert wenn man Schaltpläne mit Anlagen und Ortkennzeichen verwendet. Das mag in großen Firmen noch funktionieren wo jeder Elektriker seine Fachgebiete hat, aber im Normalfall ist das Bauteil wesentlich schneller zu finden wenn die Seitenzahl vorangestellt ist.



Du hast recht das du das Bauteil schneller findest, weil du weisst das das Bauteil auf Seite xxx gezeichent ist. Aber du weisst nicht was du für ein Bauteil hast weil es bei jeder Maschine anders heisst. Wenn ich meinem Elektriker sage P001-B1 ist defekt dann weiss er gleich Bescheid weil in jeder Anlage diese BMK vorkommt und er gleich weiss wo er hindackel muss. Und er weiss auch (wie ich) das diesen Bauteil im Schaltplan in der Untergruppe 001 auf Seite 3 gezeichnet ist. 

Und die Programmierung ist auch einfacher. Wenn ich die Symbole kenne kann ich losprogrammieren. Irgendwann kurz vor der IB schreibe ich dann mal die Adressen dazu.


----------



## Pockebrd (30 März 2012)

Hallo,
hab das ganze so ein bischen mit verfolgt. Mal so neben bei. Ein guter Betriebselektriker, der schon Gips an die Wände geschmiert hat.
Der löst zur Not auch Probleme ohne Schaltplan, wenns wieder laufen soll. Vorallem wenn er vom Hersteller dann solche Antworten wie 
......so ne alte Anlage... keine Unterlagen....da kann ich ihnen auch nicht mehr helfen.....

Markus


----------



## Buschmann (2 April 2012)

Ich bin zwar kein Schaltplan-Guru, aber gibt es da nicht eine Norm? Folgendes habe ich grade im E-Plan unseres Zulieferers gefunden (s. Anhang)

Gruß
Buschmann


----------



## moeins (2 April 2012)

Buschmann schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar kein Schaltplan-Guru, aber gibt es da nicht eine Norm? Folgendes habe ich grade im E-Plan unseres Zulieferers gefunden (s. Anhang)
> 
> Gruß
> Buschmann



Danke! Genau so machen wir das auch.






Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Du hast recht das du das Bauteil schneller  findest, weil du weisst das das Bauteil auf Seite xxx gezeichent ist.  Aber du weisst nicht was du für ein Bauteil hast weil es bei jeder  Maschine anders heisst. Wenn ich meinem Elektriker sage P001-B1 ist  defekt dann weiss er gleich Bescheid weil in jeder Anlage diese BMK  vorkommt und er gleich weiss wo er hindackel muss. Und er weiss auch  (wie ich) das diesen Bauteil im Schaltplan in der Untergruppe 001 auf  Seite 3 gezeichnet ist.



Cool, wir haben etwa 2000 Maschinen weltweit, welche im Schnitt 1 - 40 Jahre alt sind. Daher ist es schwierig ein System einzuführen, wenn pro Jahr vielleicht 5 Maschinen dazu kommen und die Bauteile sich imZweijahresrythmus ändern (siehe z.B.Siemens).
Natürlich ist die Einspeisung und 24V Versorgung bei den meisten Neuanlage sehr ähnlich, aber der Rest doch sehr verschieden, da es keine einzige Maschine gibt genauso wie eine Bestehende ist.
Es sind alles Sondermaschinen.


----------



## sk1rie (3 April 2012)

Das = die Anlage ist und + der Ort ist natürlich ein Standard.
Aber was hinter den Zeichen steht, lässt sich ja frei wählen. Und das war auch die Frage: Was schreibt man da so hin.

Ich bin derweil dabei angekommen, dass alles, was Elektrotechnik ist, mit E beginnt. Alles mechanische mit M und alles Hydraulische (äußerst selten) beginnt mit H.
Den Rest versuche ich dann möglichst logisch nach meinem eigenen Verständnis aufzubauen und zwar so, dass man nach möglichkeit auch von alleine drauf kommen kann, wenn man das vor langer Zeit mal gehört hat.

Beispiele:

M = Mechanik
E = Elektrik

A = Aufbau

0 = allgemein
1 = Anlagenteil 1

Daraus ergibt sich das Anlagenkennzeichen =MA0 für eine Mechanische Ansicht der Gesamtanlage und =MA1 für den ersten Schaltschrank.
Es gibt auch auch Ausnahmen. Zum Beispiel bekommt der Notaus das Kennzeichen =NA0. Demzufolge ohne E für Elektrik.
Das hat jetzt keinen bestimmten Grund. Das ist mir mal so eingefallen bevor ich auf die Sache mit E und M kam. Beschwert hat sich bisher über diese Abweichung noch niemand


----------



## MSB (3 April 2012)

Buschmann schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar kein Schaltplan-Guru, aber gibt es da nicht eine Norm? Folgendes habe ich grade im E-Plan unseres Zulieferers gefunden (s. Anhang)
> 
> Gruß
> Buschmann



Bei ganz strenger Betrachtung ist diese Norm (40719) seit vielen Jahren nicht mehr gültig, kann somit sicher nicht als Argument dienen.

Der Ansatz der 61346 ist erheblich weitergehend, auch wenn es zugegebenermaßen für den Konstruckteur nicht einfach ist,
die Anlage entsprechend zu zerpflücken, und für Aussenstehende z.B. Instandhalter, macht es den Plan nur in seltensten Fällen "besser" lesbar, oder verstehbar.

Mfg
Manuel


----------

